
Show HN: Dating app focused on chatting and gamification - cstechofficial
https://blurry.chat
======
sk0g
No offence, but I would get the landing page looked at by a native English
speaker. A fair few instances of quirky language there.

But as for the product, having to earn virtual currency to keep using a dating
app by watching videos? Tough proposition when most popular dating apps are
free with purchasable benefits/ boosts.

~~~
cstechofficial
None taken:) We will check the landing page thank you for this feedback. This
is a completely free app too. You dont need to use virtual currency to write
or get messages. Coins are used to purchase gems. Those gems provide you
climbing up in search results, privacy, boosting yourself, to change location
etc. You can collect coins by claiming your daily reward, watching videos or
purchasing them from store.

